
How did mainstream media get the NSA PRISM story so hopelessly wrong? - ColinWright
http://www.zdnet.com/how-did-mainstream-media-get-the-nsa-prism-story-so-hopelessly-wrong-7000016822/
======
bediger4000
Sometimes I wish HN had the author of the referenced article in the summary,
rather than just the domain name. This article is from Ed Bott, and it's
worthless. His claim is essentially that no experts vetted the Washington Post
and Guardian articles, so WaPo and The Guardian got things somewhat wrong.

That's really presumptuous, given that we've seen 5 slides of a 41-slide PPT
deck. Now, if Bott had claimed that we should be grateful we only saw 5 slides
of an insanely poorly-produced deck, and that to watch all 41 would be to risk
PPT poisoning, maybe. But pleading "let the experts decide" is insulting
rubbish. That's just a milder form of authoritarianism.

Not everyone is a sheeple, Mr Bott. Give us the info and let us decide for
ourselves.

